
What makes a joke funny? - rbanffy
https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2018/12/13/say-cuckoo-not-bird-how-computer-models-can-help-stand-comics/AKHtmpf9StBCMyN3B6XB9O/story.html
======
blackflame7000
The probability of a joke being funny increases as a function of attraction as
well

